# Gulf Coast boats



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking at purchasing an all around boat for the lake and saltwater,does anyone have opinion on these boats?wet?rough?....etc.......


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Gulf Coast are dry boats. The ride is decent in rough water.

They will run as shallow as most other Tunnel Hull boats. 

These Boats are very well made and laid out. Very easy to clean up, and maintain.

Which model are you looking at?


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a 20LS and I love it very dry boat.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Two of my friends have them one is a 18 ft and the other a 23ft they ride great handle chop an shallow water very good quality .Im no boat salesman but I would think they hold there value as much as any boat.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I am currently running a 20ft lowside with a yamaha f150 on it and its a great boat for sure. Runs shallow and handles rough water very well and very dry.


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 22' low-side and love it, great all round boat. Dry and hadles rough water very well, along with running skinny. Powered by Vmax 150.


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*gulf coast*

I sold an 18' 5 years ago and bought it back last month. Regreted it the day I sold it and will never let it get away again. Not to mention the builder is here in Houston and very helpfull.


----------



## 45cal (Sep 13, 2009)

A friend has a 22 footer that was the wettest ride I've ever been on during a mildly windy (by S Tex Gulf Coast standards) day. I was soaked, head to toe, in the first five minutes of a trip while standing by the console. His must have been defective because all the other guys above have dry rides.  Otherwise, it has been a good boat that runs relatively skinny.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

45cal said:


> A friend has a 22 footer that was the wettest ride I've ever been on during a mildly windy (by S Tex Gulf Coast standards) day. I was soaked, head to toe, in the first five minutes of a trip while standing by the console. His must have been defective because all the other guys above have dry rides.  Otherwise, it has been a good boat that runs relatively skinny.


Knowing how to drive your boat makes a BIG difference.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

45cal said:


> A friend has a 22 footer that was the wettest ride I've ever been on during a mildly windy (by S Tex Gulf Coast standards) day. I was soaked, head to toe, in the first five minutes of a trip while standing by the console. His must have been defective because all the other guys above have dry rides.  Otherwise, it has been a good boat that runs relatively skinny.


Operator problem?


----------



## trouttackler (May 13, 2007)

I have a 22' with a 175. My gulf coast is the best boat I have ever owned. It handles the chop well, and will run as shallow as I new it to go. I fish the Texas coast, and I haven't found a place I couldn't bring my boat.


----------



## esp (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a 20ft HS with a 150 VMAX took it 24mi. out from San Luis Pass


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> Knowing how to drive your boat makes a BIG difference.


 X2


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

The only way to get wet in a GC is crossing quartering seas and in that scenario any boat will get you wet. GC is a very dry ride, that is based on the old Boston Whaler hull design and its a very dry design


----------



## marlinazul (Apr 15, 2010)

Is 115 HP enough power for an 18' GC


----------



## 45cal (Sep 13, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> Knowing how to drive your boat makes a BIG difference.


Yeah, I realize that, but the guy is very experienced with 20+ yrs of boating experience. I've been out with him several times and only got soaked once and it wasn't fun!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

45cal said:


> A friend has a 22 footer that was the wettest ride I've ever been on during a mildly windy (by S Tex Gulf Coast standards) day. I was soaked, head to toe, in the first five minutes of a trip while standing by the console. His must have been defective because all the other guys above have dry rides.  Otherwise, it has been a good boat that runs relatively skinny.


had a 23' vari-side with a 200 e tec , never got wet in the boat but it would be the **** out of ya and yes we knew how to run the boat


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Everyone has an opinion,I do not have a dog in this hunt,but a friend has a GC and I have had the pleasure of fishing with him on it for years. I would buy one in a heart beat or maybe a Tran version .one of the best and driest rides out here...trust me this guy has done everything stupid one guy can do and the only thing that ever got wet was my toes!


----------



## MHMRanch (Jun 29, 2009)

how skinny will the 23vs run?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

45cal said:


> Yeah, I realize that, but the guy is very experienced with 20+ yrs of boating experience. I've been out with him several times and only got soaked once and it wasn't fun!


I gurantee you its how the waves hit the hull. I think someone mentioned it earlier in the thread, quartered on the bow..your going to get wet. I think that is standard on most hulls with low freeboards.

I know my Pathfinder you will get wet on the quarter bow. Now my majek, you wont get wet..just the sh1t :work: beat out of you. lol.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a customer in Tiki that has told me his o6 Gulfcoast is going on the market.It's just like the one in BigBay420 boat.Pm if interested.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

MHMRanch said:


> how skinny will the 23vs run?


had ours running in less than a foot , take off in a foot but the boat must have a cavitation plate to run well at all , ours had on and we took it off to see what the boat would do and it wouldn't turn worth a **** or run worth a **** at all , boat truly needs it


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2005)

*Cavitation Plate?*



C BISHOP said:


> had ours running in less than a foot , take off in a foot but the boat must have a cavitation plate to run well at all , ours had on and we took it off to see what the boat would do and it wouldn't turn worth a **** or run worth a **** at all , boat truly needs it


I currently run a 22VS with a 175 E-TECH. I don't have a cavitation plate and my boat run great for a tunnel hull boat. The hole shot will throw people out of the boat and my personal best top speed was 45mph. It does run real dry, and if you run across rough open water it will beat you up if you don't jack an trim the motor all the way down.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

22 must be different cause our 23 was a piece of **** with out it


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Got a 20 ft ls, 175 johnson excellent boat.


----------



## Letsgetit (Aug 13, 2010)

*gc boats*

gulf coast boats are an all around boat. its not the skinniest bay boat you can find out there or the best one in taking the chop but it does both very well plus the builders in pasadena are very nice people and willing to help you with your boat, my gc shell (top and bottom) was seperating and they fixed it for free when it should have cost me something since the warranty was already pro rated.


----------

